# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Juice and Track? What have ya'll used??

## enid_sprinter

I was just wondering what everyone has tried using to improve their track and field skills? Or what you have heard it the best.
Winny is supposed to be the best for sprinters. Deca would be great but it stays in your system for over a year. So when running elite/college track you have to have your roids down to a science in order not to get caught.

----------


## Pale Horse

Would your name relate to Enid Oklahoma?

----------


## Badgerman

anybody use oral Turinibol?

----------


## mistasmif

Oral AAS are key. Winstrol , Anavar , Furazabol. I believe that Oral Turinabol is detectable for up for an entire year. I could be wrong though.

----------


## Thrower74

OT will be out in 28 days.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

no1 uses winny (stanozolol ) because its too long of a detection time. sprinters haven't used that one for awhile. anavar , hgh, used to use thg, tests, stuff that doesnt stay in the system too long or there isnt test for.

----------


## mistasmif

People still use Stanozolol . I personally know a tested athlete that used oral stanozolol and came out clean. I'd be cautious and give yourself a 1.5 months prior to a drug test when using Stanozolol or Oxandrolone.

----------


## Nicky B

OT is out of your system in about 3 weeks. Have used it

----------


## Tribulus Terrestris

It seems that Halotestin , Anavar , Winstrol , Gh, Insulin , and possibly Testosterone Suspension would be hard top...of course EPO would help and I doubt it truly is dangerous if you are getting tested after every injection for blood cell levels. Costly, yes, dangerous, well maybe...Insulin? I don't know how dangerous, but effective, yes, very effective. 

I would even consider very low dosages of Anadrol 50 on top of everything else. You really would want 4 or more anabolic /androgenic steroids at once to really see what you can do, on top of all the more exotic stuff.

How do you beat the test? Good question. Catheterization???

----------


## Tribulus Terrestris

Also, as a base you would probably benefit from creatine, HMB, Whey Protien powder fortified with BCAAs, methoxyflavone,ecydosterone, glutamine, don't forget that the Insulin will shuttle all this stuff into the cells at an abnormal rate, causing a synergistic effect. This would make these supplements twice as effective as when taking without the Insulin. Not to mention the synergistic effect of the supplements combined with the various performance enhancing drugs. Don't think this is not effective, everything you put in your body has a biological reaction. This stuff will give you an edge. Take it lightly and you are really selling yourself short, especially considering the synergistic effect with the drugs. 

Also zinc, is shown to increase natural testosterone production over 25% over a 6 month peroid, and Tribulus Terrestris is shown to increase production of leutinizing hormone over 100% after 6 weeks (steroid related hormone, naturally occuring)

Another thing; L-Dopa. This will give you a slight kick. Vitamin C, powder 5 grams with meal 1 hr. after last training session will help, and 5 grams on non training days. If you are feeling carbohydrate depleted, after a workout take in 40 grams of pure Dextrose mixed with 40 grams of whey protien, as a post workout shake. (immediately after workout) You might feel a lot fresher doing this 2x per week on days that you are training more then once a day. If you are training 3x per day, you might want to try this 3 days on, 1 day off. Carbohydrate depletion is worse then dehydration.

Drink a huge amount of water, at least 160 oz per day if you are going to take all this stuff. With will just turn into a freak from a different dimension. 

I don't know if IGF-1 would be good for sprinters. Some form of stimulant would naturally be needed. Pure Ma-huang is a **** good training tool. This could be a problem with testing. 



And when I said low doses of Anadrol 50 I was talking about trying something like one tab every 10 days. 

This and the above post is stricly for 200M and 100M, and Indoor sprinters, 60M, 55m ect.

----------


## Jackson111

Anyone who is not under 4% bodyfat needs to get there. 

You will be shocked how much faster you run at 4% then you ran at even 7% bodyfat. 

(for sprinters)  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## 100m champ

4% body fat is tough to get to im around 6-8 percent body fat

----------


## Needforspeed

I think insulin is best used on days where weights and track are done together, separated by 5 hours or 3 depending on the slin used. Especially in max strength phases where heavy lifting precedes acceleration work.

----------


## 100m champ

I herd insulin has alot of side affects n shi* like that.

----------


## LL08

> I herd insulin has alot of side affects n shi* like that.


Slin is linked to huge side effects to stop inexperienced users from 'just giving it a try' as it can lead to death or coma. Big side effects right. However if you use it properly slin can cause little to know sides while still helping out a great deal.

-LL

----------


## Nicky B

I have used 

tbol, anavar , gh, igf-1, and test prop for track&field uses.

----------


## droddy

ah yeah, i'd think some lean cutting stuff as well would help, you don't want to become a water-retaining brute

----------

